# Date of party??



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I wanted to do it the Sat the 25th, but the date conflicted with a few people on my 'Crew'. So we are doing it on Halloween Friday night. I understand your concerns about doing it on a Friday, I have no idea how it will turn out, this is our 10th Party, but we have always had it on the Saturday Before Halloween. 

I think the 1st would be cool - Anything to make Halloween longer!

Good Luck.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I'll be having my party on November 1st. I think doing it the day after Halloween is not the same as doing it a week after Halloween. Nobody is going to say, "Why are you having a Halloween party after Halloween?", when you are doing it the day after to be able to have it on a Saturday.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

We're doing ours on October 25 (the Saturday before).

Most of our friends work night-shift (and so does my DH) and would be unable to attend a Friday night party, so we always figure any get-togethers will be on Saturdays.

I wouldn't see a conflict doing a party on November 1st, it is only the day after!


----------



## Im1031bb (Jul 24, 2008)

We are having ours on Nov. 1st. I gave some thought to having it on Saturday the 25th, but then I realized that if I waited it would give me another whole week to prepare. We aren't setting up for the tot'ers, we only get 15-20 and most of them are very young. I am taking the 31st off, so we'll have all day Friday and Saturday to get things set up for the party.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Great! I'm sticking to Nov. 1st. I guess the over analytical side got the best of me. Good to know when others are doing theirs.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

November 1 though I normally have it the weekend before. My SIL is coming over and she booked her flights. Only then did I realize that she was coming over after the prior weekend so I had to move the party.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

We're having ours on the 18th. The 25th is opening season for the hunters down here and I made that mistake last year of having it on opening weekend, so I moved it back a week. I'd say at least 60% of my guests are hunters so it makes a big difference on attendance.


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

For Nov 1, you can always call it a "Dia de los Muertos" party; it would still be "official" that way. (You could alter your decorations more towards the Mexican style)


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

I always have mine on the second Saturday before Halloween. This year it is the 18th. I always get a great turnout having it then. I'm not competing with anyone else's party.


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*Nov 1 here too*

We are having ours on Nov 1 or 8, haven't decided yet. My daughter is in the marching band and Friday nights are always out. AND, every Saturday the entire month of October has band competitions scheduled. We don't have a choice. I think it will be cool anyway!


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

October 25th here. Ours is always the Saturday before. Maybe I'm just too picky, but I like to have mine in October during the anticipation of Halloween. There's an excitement in the air all night. No offense to others, but for me there's a small let down on Nov 1st, and I don't like the feeling of arriving at the gate just after the plane has pulled away.

As for competing with other parties, our turnout has increased every year which I take as meaning that we're drawing people away from other parties. People who have come for one year almost always have returned for the next year.

In any case, my vote is for the week before, but if everyone thought the same as me, we might have fewer attendees.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, crap, I guess I spoke too soon.

My Dh just called me and told me that one of our good friends (who helps us out TONS) has a wedding that he has to attend on the 25th. He was asking when our party was since he really wants to be there... 

DH and I are going to discuss moving the party to the 18th (two Saturdays before Halloween) so he can attend. If it was ANYONE else asking... NO WAY.

DH wasn't too keen on the idea of November 1st, even though I explained about the day of the dead stuff... I kind of feel the same way as Haunted Host; me personally I like the build up to the big day.

So we're kind of up in the air now as far as the date.


----------



## jodi (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm in the same boat except we always have ours on the friday before. Saturday nite parties are too hard for our group (my DH is a pastor). we've almost decided to have ours on Halloween nite and just start a little later so those with kids can TOT still (ours included). We thought about doing it the fri before, but its a home football game and all of our friends have season tickets (go oklahoma football) Any thoughts on having it on halloween nite itself?


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I tend to agree with having it in October and having the build up to the day, but I think we're going to chance it and do it Nov. 1st anyway. I just realized we're going to be out of town one weekend in October and thus takes away one weekend of preparing. I'm hoping we get as many people as usual and everyone is still in the spirit. It's our third time out and I'm hoping it's the best. First year was good, last year we had some minor glitches, like everyone showed up on time! I'm hoping we have everything tied together really well this year and we don't stress out too much on the day of.


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Nov 1st for me too


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

Halloween Mom said:


> We are having ours on Nov 1 or 8, haven't decided yet. My daughter is in the marching band and Friday nights are always out. AND, every Saturday the entire month of October has band competitions scheduled. We don't have a choice. I think it will be cool anyway!



Ahh...I remember those days! Both our kids went through marching band in high school, and our son still coaches percussion at 3 high schools. So he and his girlfriend (also a coach elsewhere) show up late every year for our party. We always have it the Saturday before Halloween. I figure that if we consistently do it and not try to schedule around everyone else's schedule then we'll not drive ourselves nuts. 

Our anniversary is the 29th, and my DH is annoyed that the Halloween party takes precedence over everything else, including our anniversary and the start of pheasant season! Not that there are pheasants around here, but he'd sure like to go somewhere where there are pheasants. Maybe I'll send him there so I can decorate in peace!


----------



## INDY (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok Im probably the only one on here that has my parties early in October. Mine this year will be Saturday October 11th. 
Last year we had ours the Friday before Halloween...Big Mistake,,,there were other friends of friends that had their parties the same night.
For us it just works better to have it earlier then everyone else, plus the weather may be a bit warmer at the begining of the month.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

We're having our party on the 25th also, but here's a thought for those having it on Nov 1st...it's the end of daylight savings that night so you can turn the clocks back and party for an extra hour!!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Lady of Chamberwell Manor said:


> We're having our party on the 25th also, but here's a thought for those having it on Nov 1st...it's the end of daylight savings that night so you can turn the clocks back and party for an extra hour!!


Great point! Yay!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

We always do the Friday before Halloween, same time each year, no exceptions. That way people don't have to wonder when it is. (even though people still "forget") 

This year it doesn't look we'll have a party at all, though. *SOB*


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm actually having mine on the 17th. The weekend before Halloween my friend has booked us on a Murder Mystery Train Ride for my birthday. I figure Halloween night...too many people will do the family thing or use it as an excuse not to come. So It's earlier this year...wonder how that will turn out.


----------

